# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Τι καναρίνια προτείνετε?

## vikitaspaw

εκ μερους ενος φιλου μου που θελει να παρει ζευγαρι καναρινια αλλα δεν εχει κ πολυ ιδεα κ απ οτι διαβαζουμε κ εδω, καποιες ρατσες θα χουν προβλημα αν διασταυρωθουν μεταξυ τους (π.χ. σκουφατο με σκουφατο) τι πουλια προτεινετε? Δεν τον ενδιαφερει χρώμα ή φωνή ή εκθεσεις (βεβαια καθε συν δεκτο) απλα 2 ομορφα πουλακια να του κελαηδανε κ αν κανουν κ παιδακια ακομα καλυτερα!

----------


## mitsman

http://www.youtube.com/user/mitsmana.../0/3LdjAKmAeO8


Αυτο..... τιμπραντο!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

ΟΟοοοο...πολιτισμικο Σοκ!! μη μου πεις ειναι δικο σου!!! Κ απο τιμες τι λενε?

----------


## vikitaspaw

καλα παθαμε οικογενειακως σοκ...το ριουλη ξυπνησε κ προσπαθει να καναρινισει τρομαρα του!! χαχα!!

----------


## mitsman

Χα χα αχ χα χα χα χα αχ..... αν ηταν δικο μου δεν θα σου μιλουσα τωρα... χα χα χα χα α   πλακιτσα.....

Απο τιμες κανενα 40αρι το πουλακι.... αν θες να εισαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι γνησιο τιμπραντο!!!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

κ θυληκο το ιδιο τιμπραντο? Ιδια τιμη? Χρωματα? Κ πως θα  μαστε σιγουροι οτι ειναι τιμπραντο?

----------


## mitsman

Θα παρεις απο εκτροφεα... Ναι θηλυκο αρσενικο τοσο εχουν περιπου... αναλογως τον εκτροφεα!!!! αν παρεις βαθμολογημενο αρσενικο παει απο 70- 150 αναλογα τους βαθμους που εχει παρει.... και τοτε εισαι απολυτα σιγουρος και για το τι παιρνεις!!!!
οτι πουλακι και να παρει αν ψαξει για κατι σωστο.... δηαλδη να εχει ενα ζευγαρι με συγκεκριμενα χαρακτηριστικα θα τα βρει στις ιδιες τιμες.. αν παει στα κοινα κανρινακια θα βρει με πολυ πολυ πολυ πιο λιγα λεφτα...

το ζευγαρι κανενα 35αρι!

----------


## xXx

> κ θυληκο το ιδιο τιμπραντο? Ιδια τιμη? Χρωματα? Κ πως θα  μαστε σιγουροι οτι ειναι τιμπραντο?


εξαρτάται και από τον εκτροφέα...εγώ για Τιμπράντο πχ έχω ακούσει 150 το ζευγάρι...τώρα να θες πες 75+75 ή 100+50 δεν έχει διαφορά...από χρώματος υπολόγιζε 40-50 ευρώ ανά πουλί

----------


## mitsman

Εγω πηρα ζευγαρι τιμπραντο απο εκτροφεα πολυ καλο στον χωρο 80 το ζευγαρι.....

Το θεμα ειναι να βρεις καποιον που να μην εχει καβαλησει το καλαμι και να εχει συναισθηση και ανθρωπια!


η μεγαλυτερη τιμη που εχω ακουση για αβαθμολογητα παντα πουλια ειναι 70 αρσενικο 50 θηλυκο!

----------


## vikitaspaw

τα κοινα καναρινια δεν κελαηδανε? Τι τιμες παιζουν τα κοινα? Δεν εχουν προβλημα 2 κοινα ή θυληκο κοινο κ αρσενικο τιμπραντο?

όλα τα αρσενικά καναρίνια κελαηδάνε...απλά τα τιμπράντο είναι καναρίνια φωνής...διαγωνίζονται για αυτό οπότε όπως καταλαβαίνεις...όχι δεν έχουνε πρόβλημα αυτές οι διασταυρώσεις απλά δεν αξίζει να βάλεις τιμπράντο με κοινό

----------


## mitsman

Πως δεν κελαηδανε???????????????? τον κοσμο χαλανε αν βγουν καλα!!!! και τα χρωματα τους ειναι πραγματικες εκπληξεις!!!!!
Θα σου βγαλω βιντεο αυτα που εχω δωσει στην μανα μου να δεις τι σημαινει κοινο κανρινι!!! χα χα χα χα

----------


## xXx

όλα τα αρσενικά καναρίνια κελαηδάνε...απλά τα τιμπράντο είναι καναρίνια φωνής...διαγωνίζονται για αυτό οπότε όπως καταλαβαίνεις...όχι δεν έχουνε πρόβλημα αυτές οι διασταυρώσεις απλά δεν αξίζει να βάλεις τιμπράντο με κοινό

----------


## gianniskilkis

Βίκυ καλησπέρα ,αν και ο Δημήτρης βρήκε το ευαίσθητο σημείο μου εγώ θα σου προτείνω κάτι διαφορετικό.Τώρα που η διασκέδαση μας είναι δύσκολη πάρε τον φίλο σου κατά τις 20 έως 27 /11/2011 και πηγαίνετε στο 27ο Δημοτικό σχολείο Λάρισας ,εκεί ο ΛΑ.ΣΥ.Κ διοργανώνει την ετήσια έκθεσή του να δει ,να ακούσει ,να ξαναδεί ,να ξανακούσει ,να μπερδευτεί ,να αναρωτηθεί και στο τέλος να αποφασίσει,αφού ρωτήσει και ακούσει τις ιδιαιτερότητες του πουλιού που διάλεξε ,τι πουλάκι θα πάρει και θα του κάνει παρέα για μερικά χρόνια. Εκεί θα γνωρίσει και τον εκτροφέα του για να έχει το θάρρος ή το θράσος  σε περίπτωση που έχει πρόβλημα να του τηλεφωνήσει να τον βοηθείσει ή να του το χτυπήσει στο κεφάλι ...ξέρεις πότε. Καλή συνέχεια ...

----------


## jk21

ναι μεν προτεινω τιμπραντο αλλα αφου πρωτα μαθει για τα πουλακια αυτα  (να ξεχωριζει φωνες πανω κατω )  και τη διαχειρηση τους  ,ωστε να μπορει να τα διαλεξει σωστα αλλα και να τα εκθρεψει σωστα .

αν δεν ηξερα οτι υπαρχει το προβλημα των κυστεων που πρεπει να ξερεις καποιος καποια πραγματα για να το αποφυγει,θα προτεινα τα πιο ομορφα καναρινακια κατα τη γνωμη μου ,τα γλοστερ ! σε ενα φιλο που δεν εχει σκοπο να ασχοληθει με εκπαιδευση πουλιου ρατσας <<φωνης >> ωστε να εκμεταλλευτει πληρως οσα μπορει να δωσει ισως ηταν η καλυτερη λυση ...

http://www.google.gr/search?q=gloste...2&ved=0CDsQsAQ

----------


## vikitaspaw

πως τα ξεχωριζεις τα γκλοστερ? εγω ας πουμε δεν καταλαβαινω τι διαφορετικο εχουν απ τα κοινα...τον σκουφο μηπως?
ειναι καπως σαν πιο χοντρουλικα κ στρογγυλα μου φαινονται..
τι τιμες παιζουν σ αυτα? Επισης αυτα δεν εχουν θεμα κυστεων φτερων?

----------


## jk21

η εμφανιση τους ειναι ξεκαθαρα ιδιαιτερη και μονο με crest που ομως ειναι μεγαλυτερα μπορει να τα μπερδεψει κανενας .βικυ για τις κυστες το επισημανα .πρεπει να παρει πουλι το ενα buff (μαλακοφτερο ) και το αλλο yellow (οχι χρωμα αλλα λιγοτερο μαλακο φτερωμα ) .οι εκτροφεις αν και τα buff ειναι που θελουν για τους διαγωνισμους ,κρατανε σιγουρα καποια yellow για εργαλεια (αποφυγης κυστεων και οχι μονο ) .αν εχουν λιγα στις γεννες δυσκολα τα δινουν .αν δεν ξερεις να ξεχωρισεις την διαφορα τοτε υπαρχει κινδυνος αν ο εκτροφεας δεν ειναι ευσυνειδητος ή απλα παρεις στην τυχη απο πετσοπ ... που χλωμο να γνωριζουν 
αν τελικα σκεφτει οτι του αρεσει καποιο τετοιο πουλακι ας μελετησει αυτα

*Gloster*Τύπος φτερώματος


ή αυτο για τα τιμπραντο

*Τimbrado*

----------


## serafeim

βικυ το ξερω οτι οτι σου ειπανε τα παιδια ειναι οτι ποιο σωστο μπορουσαν να σου πουν... εγω παντος θα επερνα οπως εσυ γνωμες οπως παντα αλλα θα κοιταζα και θα επερνα ενα καναρινακι που θα μου εκανε κλικ εκεινη την στιγμη θα με μαγευε θα με ξετρελανε θα με..με..με...

----------


## yannis37

να πάρεις 2 ίδια...... κοινό με κοινό η timbrado me timbrado. Και Τα κοινά καναρινακια μια χαρα τραγουδανε.....αν πάς να δεις timbrado, να ξέρεις οτι απαγορεύεται το κόκκινο χρώμα στο φτερωμα τους και το πιο συνηθες χρώμα ειναι γκρι πράσινο

----------


## δημητρα

γιατι δεν μπαινει στο ιντερνετ και να δει φωτο απο ρατσες καναρινιων και να δει ποια του αρεσει? τα κοινα ειναι μια χαρα καναρινια για καποιον που αρχιζει τωρα, θα του κελαηδαει και θα του ερθει αρκετα φτηνο, μπορει κ με 40 ευρο να παρει ενα ζευγαρι. τα χρωματος εχουν καποιες απαιτησεις για διατηρηση του χρωματος, τα τιμπραντο, τα μαλινουα, ρολερ και οι αμερικανοι τραγουδιστες ειναι φωνης, αρα κανουν χαρακτηριστικο κελαηδημα. τα γκλοστερ ειναι πολυ ομορφα, εχω και εγω αλλα χρειαζονται αρκετη δουλεια και προσοχη στην επιλογη ζευγαριων.

----------


## maria-karolina

Βίκυ, εγώ δεν ξέρω πολλά από καναρίνια αλλά αυτό που έχω να σου πω είναι οτι έχω 2, ο αρσενικός μου είναι gloster consort (χωρίς σκουφί) και μας έχει πάρει τα μυαλά (και τα αυτιά) με τη φωνή του! Ίσως αυτό να είναι θέμα καναρινιού, το πόσο τραγοθδιστερό θα βγεί...

----------


## petra

βικυ εμενα ολα μου τα καναρινια ειναι κοινα και περιτο να σου πω χαλανε τον κοσμο. ακομα και δυο μικρα που εχω 5 μηνων τραγουδανε ολοι μερα χωρις σταματημο!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## andreascrete

εμένα μου αρέσουν τα κίτρινα Μωσαϊκ, αυτά θα διάλεγα η ένα ζευγάρι κίτρινους η άσπρους αχάτες.
Απο τύπου θα έπαιρνα Γκλοστεράκια ...είχα παλιά κάμποσα ζευγαράκια.

----------


## vikitaspaw

ευχαριστουμε παιδια ολους για τις πληροφοριες...μαλλον σε κοινα θα καταληξει γιατι απ οτι βλεπουμε τα ρατσας εχουν ιδιαιτεροτητες...τα κοινα δεν εχουν προβλημα κυστεων στα φτερα ή πάλι πρεπει να κοιταξουμε ενα με απαλο φτερωμα με ενα πιο σκληρο?

----------


## andreascrete

Το σκληρό και απαλό φτέρωμα υπάρχει και στα ντόπια καναρίνια οπότε να το δείτε!

----------


## abscanary

Βίκυ μπαίνουμε σε περίοδο εκθέσεων. Μπορεί ο φίλος σου να επισκεφτεί όσες εκθέσεις θέλει να δει να συγκρίνει και να ρωτήσει. Είναι ο καλυτερος τρόπος να καταλήξει...

----------


## geam

> Βίκυ, εγώ δεν ξέρω πολλά από καναρίνια αλλά αυτό που έχω να σου πω είναι οτι έχω 2, ο αρσενικός μου είναι gloster consort (χωρίς σκουφί) και μας έχει πάρει τα μυαλά (και τα αυτιά) με τη φωνή του! Ίσως αυτό να είναι θέμα καναρινιού, το πόσο *τραγοθδιστερό* θα βγεί...


ή πόσο θα ψευδίζει....

----------


## vikitaspaw

λοιπον σημερα πηγαμε μαζι με τον φιλο μου που σας λεω να δουμε για καναρινια, σε ένα πετ που πηγαμε είχε μονο κοινα 40 ευρω λεει. Ακριβα μου φανηκαν! Μπορει να βρει κ να φερει timbrado 70 ευρω περιπου χωρις δαχτυλιδι. Πάλι πολλουτσικα μου φανηκαν για να μην εχει δαχτυλιδι. Κ υστερα πως θα ξερουμε εμεις δλδ αν οντως ειναι timbrado? Είπε οτι δε θα βρω ευκολα με δαχυλιδι, γιατι δαχυλιδια βαζουν μονο οσοι ανηκουν στον συλλογο εδω στη λαρισα, ο οποίος συλλογος εχει μονο καναρινια εμφανισης-χρωματατος λεει, αρα πολυ δυσκολο να βρω με δαχτυλιδι. Τι λετε εσεις οι καναριναδες?

----------


## xXx

στα ΚΤΕΛ πήγες?

----------


## vikitaspaw

οχι Βασιλη στη ρουσβελτ στο χατζηγιαννειο. Βασικα τις πληροφοριες (εκτος απ τις τιμες) μου τις ελεγε ενας αλλος τυπος που ηταν εκει μεσα οχι ο ιδιος που εχει το πετ..κ μαλιστα με το που ακουσε τιμπραδο του γυρισε το ματι κ σκουντησε τον αλλον (μπροστα μου λες κ δεν ειδα ) κ με ρωτησε εγω ποσα δινω για τιμπραδο!! Ακου να δεις λες κ ειμαι καθυστερημενη!

----------


## xXx

τον ξέρω πολύ καλά τον μαγαζάτορα...είναι ο πιο παλιός στη Λάρισα...είναι καλό παιδί αλλά...μέσα στα κόλπα

----------


## vikitaspaw

ναι ναι δεν αμφιβαλλω...κ εγω τον εμπιστευομαι κ με εχει εξυπηρετησει πολλες φορες με διαφορα ζωντανα! Ο άλλος μου τη βιδωσε.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

βικυ γιατι δεν τον στελνεις στην εκθεση να δει και να μιλισει εκει με ανθρωπους που θα ξερουν 5 πραγματα παραπανω ?

----------


## vikitaspaw

ναι αγγελε αυτο θα κανουμε (θα παω κ εγω μαζι..χαχα!)

----------


## mitsman

Βικυ τα λεφτα δεν ειναι πολλα!!!  ειναι ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΟΟΛΛΛΑΑΑΑ..... μην τρελαθουμε... με 70 ευρω σου βρισκω βαθμολογημενα πουλια!!!!


για να χαλαρωσουν λιγο!!!!δεν υπαρχουν...




Μια προταση... σημερα ερωτευτηκα... ειδα απο κοντα τα Ισπανικα καναρινια Εσπανιολα νομιζω λεγονται... και ειναι μοναδικα!!!!!!!!!

ειναι απιστευτα!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

α ναι? 
Αντε να δουμε που θα τα βρουμε εδω..δυστυχως τα πετ δεν ειδα να πολυφερνουν ρατσες..αντε να βρεις αχατες καρδερινοκαναρα, κ χρωματος...

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πολυ σας αφισα μου φενετε...ΜΙΑ ειναι η ρατσα *lizard !*

----------


## gianniskilkis

Δημήτρη δεν είναι μια τρέλα????

----------


## abscanary

> λοιπον σημερα πηγαμε μαζι με τον φιλο μου που σας λεω να δουμε για  καναρινια, σε ένα πετ που πηγαμε είχε μονο κοινα 40 ευρω λεει. Ακριβα  μου φανηκαν! Μπορει να βρει κ να φερει timbrado 70 ευρω περιπου χωρις  δαχτυλιδι. Πάλι πολλουτσικα μου φανηκαν για να μην εχει δαχτυλιδι. Κ  υστερα πως θα ξερουμε εμεις δλδ αν οντως ειναι timbrado? Είπε οτι δε θα  βρω ευκολα με δαχυλιδι, γιατι δαχυλιδια βαζουν μονο οσοι ανηκουν στον  συλλογο εδω στη λαρισα, ο οποίος συλλογος εχει μονο καναρινια  εμφανισης-χρωματατος λεει, αρα πολυ δυσκολο να βρω με δαχτυλιδι. Τι λετε  εσεις οι καναριναδες?


Βίκη δεν νοείται αγορά καναρινιού χωρίς δαχτυλίδι. Μόνο έτσι γνωρίζεις την ράτσα και την ηλικία του πουλιού, τον εκτροφέα του και τον σύλλογο από τον οποίο προέρχεται.  Αν δε αγοράσεις και από έλληνα εκτροφέα μπορείς να μάθεις πολύ περισσότερα π.χ. Να επισκεφτείς το εκτροφείο του και να γνωρίσεις από κοντά τη διαδικασία της εκτροφής και τις απαιτήσεις της ράτσας, να ενημερωθείς αν θες για το γενεαλογικό δέντρο του πουλιού κλπ. Σε διαφορετική περίπτωση αγοράζεις στην τύχη και φυσικά ουτε καν κοντά στα 70 ευρώ.

----------


## mitsman

> Δημήτρη δεν είναι μια τρέλα????



Γιαννη ειναι τα καναρινια που κανουν την διαφορα για εμενα... κολλησα... τερμα.....  ειναι μοναδικα!!! απο την αλλη εβδομαδα θελω να κατσω να διαβασω να μαθω τα παντα για αυτα....


την δαγκωσα.....

----------


## yannis37

έχει μερικά πολύ ομορφα εδώ.

http://www.canaryalireza.ir/article....&start=30#topf

----------


## xXx

> Γιαννη ειναι τα καναρινια που κανουν την διαφορα για εμενα... κολλησα... τερμα.....  ειναι μοναδικα!!! απο την αλλη εβδομαδα θελω να κατσω να διαβασω να μαθω τα παντα για αυτα....
> 
> 
> την δαγκωσα.....


για ποια λες??

----------


## vikitaspaw

παιδια θα παμε αυριο να δουμε σε ενα αλο πετ καναρινια. ειδαμε εχει απλα απο 25 κ φτανουν μεχρι 70 καποια ρατσας..οποτε αναμεινατε αυριο θα σας πω τι καναμε. Καμια τελευταια συμβουλη ? π.χ. να  ναι δραστηριο για να υγιες? Ποια ειναι πιο ανθεκτικα? Να το αφησουμε εξω με ναυλον σε προστατευμενο χωρο ή ειναι αργα κ θα κρυωσει? Χρειαζεται θυληκια για συντροφια όπως οι παπαγαλοι ή είναι πιο μοναχικα ζωα?

----------


## petra

βικη ελα μια τσαρκα απο καρδιτσα μπορουμε να βρουμε ζευγαρακι με 35 ευρω.

----------


## mitsman

> για ποια λες??


Ρατσα εσπανιολ

----------


## Εφη

εγώ παιδια είδα ένα υπέροχο σε μια φίλη.Yorkshire σταχτί με απίστευτη φωνή...δεν έχω δει ομορφότερο

----------


## abscanary

> παιδια θα παμε αυριο να δουμε σε ενα αλο πετ καναρινια. ειδαμε εχει απλα  απο 25 κ φτανουν μεχρι 70 καποια ρατσας..οποτε αναμεινατε αυριο θα σας  πω τι καναμε. Καμια τελευταια συμβουλη ? π.χ. να  ναι δραστηριο για να  υγιες? Ποια ειναι πιο ανθεκτικα?


Επειδή έχω αγοράσει  πολλά καναρίνια από πετ (έχω την αρρώστια από παιδί βλέπεις) έχω να σου  κάνω 1-2 παρατηρήσεις από την εμπειρία μου:

1) Τα καλά πουλιά 7 στις 10 φορές τα καταλαβαίνεις από την εξωτερική όψη. Είναι ζωηρά, χαρούμενα, δραστήρια κλπ.  Πουλί λερωμένο, ακίνητο, άκεφο, κοιμισμένο δεν αγοράζεις ποτέ. Καλό  είναι να το πιάσει ο πωλητής και να σου δείξει ότι το πουλί δεν είναι  παχύσαρκο ή καρινιασμένο. Μπορείς επίσης να διαπιστώσεις ότι αναπνέει  καλά (βάζοντάς το κοντά στο αυτί).

2) Κατά την άποψή μου ισχύει  επίσης οτι περισσότερες πιθανότητες έχει να είναι καλό ένα πουλί που  διατηρείται στο μαγαζί σε ατομικό κλουβί. Αντίθετα όταν επιλέγεις από  κάποια μεγάλη κλούβα με περισσότερα πουλιά έστω και ένα να ήταν άρρωστο  είναι πολύ πιθανό να έχουν ασθενήσεί και τα υπόλοιπα. Φυσικά όσο  αυξάνεται ο αριθμός των πουλιών που διατηρεί το πετ σε μια κλούβα πτησης  τόσο αυξάνονται οι πιθανότητες να επιλέξεις ένα άρρωστο πουλί. Πιστευω,  λοιπόν ότι πρέπει να πάρεις πουλί από ατομικό κλουβί.

----------


## xXx

> Ρατσα εσπανιολ


μικρόσωμα πολύ είναι εμένα δεν μου αρέσουν τόσο

----------


## mitsman

Αυτο ειναι το ιδιαιτερο που εχουν...

Μικρα πουλακια, σπαθατα, γεματα ενταση και δυνατο κελαηδισμα!!!!

Δεν υπαρχει κατι αλλο τοσο ομορφο....


Ππππφφφφφφφφφ  Θελωωωωωωωωωωωω..........

----------


## vikitaspaw

παιδια τον πηραμε! Θα ανεβασω φωτο το απογευμα που θα παω σπιτι. Μαλλον κοινο ειναι, κιτρινο με λιγο γκρι στο κεφαλι, μικρουλης κ  ζωηρουλης. Δεν εχει δαχτυλιδι αλλα μου πανε ειναι μικρο (φαινεται κ για μικρο) 25 ευρω. Τον εβαλα στο πρωτο κλουβι του Ριου που εχει απο 2 πλευρες οριζοντια καγκελα κ ειναι κεγεθους ανετο σχετικα για ενα κοκατιλ. Το καναρινι δλδ κανει κανονικες πτησεις μεσα. Ειναι καλα εκει ή θελει αλλο κλουβι? Σκεφτομαστε να τον αφησουμε εξω, ντυσαμε το κλουβι με ναϋλον τις τρεις πλευρες αλλα επειδη εκει τον ειχαν μεσα (ενταξει δεν ειχε κ την τρελλη ζεστη το μαγαζι) μηπως ειναι αργα για να συνηθισει εξω?

----------


## abscanary

> μηπως ειναι αργα για να συνηθισει εξω?


Βίκη όταν σκοπεύουμε να αφήσουμε ένα πουλάκι έξω μόνιμα συνήθως το κάνουμε από τις αρχές του φθινοπώρου για να συνηθίσει σταδιακά στις μεταβολές της θερμοκρασίας. Δεν γνωρίζω τι συνθήκες επικρατούν αυτή τη στιγμή στη Λάρισα φυσικά αλλά η θερμοκρασία της Αθήνας αυτή τη στιγμή [10-15β] δεν θα δημιουργούσε κάποιο πρόβλημα. Πρόβλημα δημιουργεί η απότομη πτώση της και φυσικά τα κρύα ρεύματα. Για τα ρεύματα έχεις λάβει τα μέτρα σου, δεν μπορώ όμως να πω με σιγουριά αν θα μπορούσε ένα μη συνηθισμένο πουλάκι να αντέξει μια ξαφνική πτώση της θερμοκρασίας [-10β] π.χ την επόμενη εβδομάδα. Εγώ προσωπικά θα το κράταγα μέσα μέχρι την άνοιξη. Αν θες οπωσδήποτε να το βγάλεις έξω πιστεύω ότι ένα κλουβί με νάυλον δεν επαρκεί. Χρειάζεται το κλουβί σου να τοποθετηθεί σε ένα απάνεμο μέρος ενδεχομένως κατασκευασμένο από ξύλο, μονωτικό υλικό κλπ

----------


## vikitaspaw

καπου εκει ειναι η θερμοκρασια στη λαρισα αυτη τη βδομαδα. Εκει που σκεφτομαι να το βαλω ειναι απανεμο, εχει ηλιο μεχρι τη μια περιπου το μεσημερι (τις ηλιολουστες μερες φυσικα) κ κοιταει νοτια. Επίσης έχω κ ενα κομμάτι από θερμομωνοτικο υλικό απ αυτο που σκεπαζον τους ασθενεις στα νοσοκομεια κ σκεφτομαι να το σκεπαζω μ αυτο το βραδυ. Ειναι αρσενικο αλλα αν του βαζα π.χ. - λεω εγω...φωλια για να μπαινει να ζεσταινεται στεκει λογικα ή βλακειες λεω?

----------


## vikitaspaw

να το το μικρο...



ειναι κιτρινο, με μια μαυρη βουλα στο κεφαλι, μερικα φτερα ασπρα κ λιγα πορτοκαλοκοκκινα. Αν θελησουμε ποτε θυληκια τι να παρουμε?

----------


## mitsman

ωραιος ο μαγκας... προοληπτικα βαλε φωτο απο κουτσουλιες και μια πιο καθαρη το ματακι του.... φαινεται λγο γυμνο... ισως ειναι η ιδεα μου... 




πως θα τον λετε???????
Αν θελησετε θηλυκια θα παρετε οτι σας αρεσει,.... στα κοινα καναρινια δεν μπορεις  να βγαλεις μωρα με στανταρ... δεν ξερεις απο που κραταει η σκουφια τους και τι αιματα εχουν μεσα τους!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Οχι δημητρη δεν ειναι γυμνο το ματι του απλα δε βγηκε καλα η φωτο. Απλα ρωταω για τη θυληκια οχι τοσο για ρατσα οσο για χρωμα κ φτερωμα για να μη βγουν μικρα με κυστες

----------


## mitsman

Αν ειναι μαλακοπτερο πρεπει να παρεις ενα σκληροπτερο και το αντιστροφο....

Αλλα στα κοινα καναριια δυσκολα πεφτεις σε τετοια διαδικασια... χρωμα εννοουσα οτι σ'αρεσει!

----------


## vikitaspaw

κ που να ξερουμε αν ειναι σκληροπτερο ή μαλακοφτερο αφου δεν εχουμε αλλο να συγκρινουμε? Σας επρηξα ε?

----------


## petra

κουκλος ειναι ο μικρουλης. να σου ζησει!!!!!!

----------


## Oneiropagida

Να το χαίρεστε τον μικρούλι Βίκυ!!! 

και το όνομα αυτού.....????

----------


## mitsman

θα με λυπουσε αν δεν ηξερες και δεν ρωτουσες!!!!!

Στα κοκκινα λιποχρωμικα φαινεται ευκολα... αλλα θεωρω και στα κοινα καναρινια μπορεις να το καταλαβεις.... αν δεις δυο διαφορετικα!!! αλλα μην φοβασαι... δεν νομιζω να εχεις τετοια προβληματα!

----------


## jk21

να το χαιρεσαι ΒΙΚΥ !!!! γνωμη μου ειναι να παρεις απλα ενα ανοιχτοχρωμο καναρινι ή και κοκκινο ακομα και αφαβο προς το πορτοκαλι .οι απογονοι επειδη αυτο εχει και σημαδια απο μελανινικο μεσα του (βλεπε βουλα στο κεφαλι ) μπορει να βγουνε οτιδηποτε παρδαλοι αλλα αν εχεις και τα δυο ανοιχτοχρωμα θα εχεις φωτεινους συνδιασμους .δεν νομιζω να πρεπει να ανησυχεις για το φετρωμα

----------


## geam

να σας ζήσει και να μας καλέστε στην βάφτιση...
κι εγώ θα σου φέρω δώρο ένα θηλυκό να του κάνει παρέα, χρώματος μπεζ - ασπρου...
μπορείς να το δεις εδώ: Χαμηλές και υψηλές πτήσεις

----------


## mitsman

> κι εγώ θα σου φέρω δώρο ένα θηλυκό να του κάνει παρέα, χρώματος μπεζ - ασπρου...
> μπορείς να το δεις εδώ: Χαμηλές και υψηλές πτήσεις


  *mitsman*  liked this post. 			 		



 *mitsman*  liked this post. 			 		



 *mitsman*  liked this post. 			 		



 *mitsman*  liked this post. 			 		



 *mitsman*  liked this post. 			 		



 *mitsman*  liked this post.

----------


## vikitaspaw

ειστε δυο τωρα οι υποψηφιοι για νυφη..χαχα! Θα σας δουμε κ τις δυο κ θα αποφασισουμε ποια θα παρουμε. Δε θελουμε κ γουρουνι στο σακι! 
Αστειεύομαααααιιιιιι...σας ευχαριστω κ τους δυο!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Γιωργο τελεια τα πουλακια σου κ η κλουβα φοβερη!!!Ελα 
να βλεπω κ απο σενα κυριε Mitsman...xaxa!!!

----------


## panos70

Bικυ ωραιος ο μαγκας,να σας ζηση

----------


## yannis37

να τον χαιρεσαι βικυ!!!

βάλτο έξω το πουλάκι αρκει να *μην έιναι σε ρευμα* ....απο κρυο δεν παιρνουν χαμπαρι...μονο αν υπολογησεις οτι κάποιο βραδυ θα πέσει κάτω απο τους 5 βαθμους βάλτο μεσα για καλο και για κακο.....

α βάλε και μια ολοσωμη

----------


## xXx

> κ που να ξερουμε αν ειναι σκληροπτερο ή μαλακοφτερο αφου δεν εχουμε αλλο να συγκρινουμε? Σας επρηξα ε?


βγάζεις ένα φτερό από το στήθος του και το τσεκάρεις

εδώ θα βρεις κάτι πολύ ενδιαφέρον

http://petbirds.gr/content/89/

----------


## xXx

να του κόψεις και λίγο τη μυτούλα του...αν δεν μπορείς φέρτο μου να του την κόψω εγώ

----------


## vikitaspaw

θα στο φερω Βασιλη, να κοψεις κ τα νυχια, να μας δειξεις πως γινεται να το κανουμε μονοι μας!

----------

